# Traeger smoke stack cap adjustment



## Bob Sanders (Mar 31, 2020)

Obviously you can adjust the height of rain cap on traeger grills but is there a 'correct' height... or does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 31, 2020)

Have you checked your owner's manual?  My Camp Chef Woodwind has a different height adjustment for summer and winter smoking.

John


----------

